# baby stopped kicking



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hi hope you can help!!!!


i noticed around 15.30 that my baby hasnt kicked me at all today, which is unusual as baby usally kicks me all day and night!!

so i phoned my midwife and she said to go to my maternity ward asap, obviously i was very worried and went straght away, i saw a mw and she used the doppler on me and said babys heart beat was good and baby could of just been having a quiet day!!!

i feel reassured everything is o k,as baby is now kicking away!! but is there any other reason you could give me for why this happend today, because i had eaten and drank plenty and had done nothing extra than what i normally do!!
many many thanks peachee x 

ps i am 25 weeks pregnant


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

you were right togo to the hospital and if it happens again, just go again!!

Your baby still has a lot of room to wriggle around and it may be that his/her legs and arms were facing your back rather than your tummy, making it harder for you to feel.

The other reason could be that if you were particularly busy, you wouldn't have noticed the movements.

Take care x


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hi oink


thank you for your reply, since coming home and resting the baby has done nothing but kick and move around!!!

i think baby was just raising my stress levels for fun as is moving and kicking around as i type lol

thanks again peachee x x x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Glad to here that everything os ok.

Next time you are worried, take some time out and just sit with your feet up and just wait for a bit to get your little bundle wriggling.

When you are busy your baby is being moved by your movements and doesn't always need to move as much as normal but any change in your movements then speak to the hospital again

Take care x


----------

